# How long it take to get BIG!!



## WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ (Jul 7, 2009)

Bascially, I've been gyming almost a year, and have put on a stone and a half on, might not be much to some but it is to me lol. I wanted to know who long did it take you guys to get to your size ?

Most people on this thread look older than me like in there 20's+ and obviously look the dogs bollocks compared to me. I'm guessing of the top of my head it takes 2 years ? Maybe wrong :whistling:

Thanks Jamie


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

How big is big mate?

What are your stats now?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

how big do you want to be?

how big are you know?

there are so many questions, what you class as 'big' and what i class as 'big' could be totally different for example. All i can say is, dont set yourself up for being where you want to be within two years, its years and years of hard work.


----------



## WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ (Jul 7, 2009)

Well im 19 and weigh 12 stone at the moment annd like to reach about 14 stone as my goal

Just wondering how long it takes you guys..

Oh and thanks robisco11 for your tips on your journal


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

a day


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

to get alpha sized, about 5 -10 years (plus shed loads of aas), to get to that 'I bet he's on steroids' look about 2 years(natty), there are exceptions to the rules, but they are exceptions.

edit: to get from 12 -14 stone depends on how tall you are and how much you can eat.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ said:


> Well im 19 and weigh 12 stone at the moment annd like to reach about 14 stone as my goal
> 
> Just wondering how long it takes you guys..


as a very rough goal

2 stone is 28lbs so if you do it at a steady pace, around a lb a week it would be 7 months. Thats a very rough outline though


----------



## imaweed (Jun 23, 2009)

WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ said:


> Well im 19 and weigh 12 stone at the moment annd like to reach about 14 stone as my goal
> 
> Just wondering how long it takes you guys..


Exact same age, weight and goal as me mate 

just bulk like **** with a good solid strict diet, use some weight gainer, train hard, sleep good...

:bounce:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ said:


> Well im 19 and weigh 12 stone at the moment annd like to reach about 14 stone as my goal
> 
> Just wondering how long it takes you guys..
> 
> Oh and thanks robisco11 for your tips on your journal


2 stone is not a huge amount mate. I think 6 months easy with the right diet while maintaining existing BF.... Guess different people have different bodies though but don't think that would be too tricky!

Good luck!


----------



## WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ (Jul 7, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> as a very rough goal
> 
> 2 stone is 28lbs so if you do it at a steady pace, around a lb a week it would be 7 months. Thats a very rough outline though


That seems good enough to me :lol:

Will cardio help or will it hold me back in trying to reach my goal ?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ said:


> That seems good enough to me :lol:
> 
> Will cardio help or will it hold me back in trying to reach my goal ?


different people will give you different answers to this, some will do cardio, some wont. Personally 2/3 sessions per week for 30 mins shouldnt become too much of a problem imo.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

6 months from 12st to hench with nap 50s mate


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

You could do it buy the end of the year if you sort out diet and training and aas


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Years and years.

I've been training 3 now.

A 2 stone lean gain is at least 3 yrs imo..


----------



## WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ (Jul 7, 2009)

All helpful hints here people, thanks 

I asked about the cardio, because there are guys at my local gym, There BIG etc but don't do any cardio what so ever and there is no muslce defintion so thats why i asked about the cardio


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> 6 months from 12st to hench with nap 50s mate


Thats right mate,in fact he should of been on the naps before even asking the question like 99% of roiders. :whistling:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Do high intensity cardio, basically get and keep fit, run don't jog/walk will help with keeping the fat down, and help you train harder in the long run. Try and do mid rep range rather than namby pamby 12 rep and get them PB's going up, and eat like a horse.


----------



## WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ (Jul 7, 2009)

Goose said:


> You could do it buy the end of the year if you sort out diet and training and aas


Thats a challenge, would be over the moon if i did make it by then.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ said:


> Thats a challenge, would be over the moon if i did make it by then.


I think you could do this by the end of the year mate - go for it! You will need to get your diet and training right and stick to it religiously though. Personally I would drop all cardio and focus on large compound exercises if bulking is your only objective. Don't forget you need to constantly be adjusting your diet. As you grow so will your daily calorie requirements to maintain that level of growth. If you find your BF creeping up just back off the carbs slighly. AAS would help but personally think it is achieveable without...


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

good luck with it

Takes me ages gaining weight

Where abouts in stockport are you from


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

7 months of good diet and good training has done more for me than 2 years of training and no diet.

you will get there bro.....jw007 was 12 stone once too ya know


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

vlb said:


> 7 months of good diet and good training has done more for me than 2 years of training and no diet.
> 
> you will get there bro.....jw007 was 12 stone once too ya know


he was also 4stone I believe..

Prob around the age of 7 years old . :beer:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

If you want to gain max size in quickest time...

Gear

Big Food/decent supps

Heavy cnuting weights

Rest well

Bang in some gear, 4 sessions per week, compound stuff, big, clean food and rest.. Repeat lol


----------



## WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ (Jul 7, 2009)

dan the man said:


> good luck with it
> 
> Takes me ages gaining weight
> 
> Where abouts in stockport are you from


Im from Buxton way...you know, where the water comes from lol ! What about you ?

With all this help, makes me more determined to succed in my goal, i know its not gonna be easy lol. Thumbs up :thumb:


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

it is easier if you get it right especially getting in enough food...

train hard, short bursts, get out and go home and eat and rest and grow...

don't mess about make sure you get plenty of food down your neck...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

IMO to get what I would class as big would take you at least 6 years. That includes starting gear after 3 years of natural training too. That's also with a perfect lifestyle. It might take you 10 years.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

depends what you count as big. ive trained on and off for 6 years ish, last 2 years being the best. gone from just over 10stone to just under 18stone now with just about visible abs.

but for my height of 6ft1, i would only class big as probably 19-20stone with visible abs


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

dom where you fully grown when you started training?

i ask because 8 stone is alot of weight to gain in 6 years of on/off training i'm thinking quite a bit of it might be natural growth. do you use aas??

sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Depends what you call big doesnt it.

With solid training and nutrition you should have a decent body after 3 years or so but if your talking about competitive at a high level bodybuilder then your talking 5-10 years and lots of drug abuse.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

WaRRioRz-DaNCe_ said:


> Im from Buxton way...you know, where the water comes from lol ! What about you ?
> 
> With all this help, makes me more determined to succed in my goal, i know its not gonna be easy lol. Thumbs up :thumb:


denton o ostockport really work near the pyramid bank though


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well bazooka what do you mean big? as i said before i dont think im big at all. to the average joe public then yeah im big. but in bb/pl/weightlifter terms i see myself as average.

and what do you mean fully grown? i started on and off whilst i was boxing at 16 where i was 140lbs ish. i only started gaining mass when i was about 18 or 19, so ive actually put on approx. 7-8stone in 3-4 years. but not all good mass, got a bit of fat, im nowhere near the condition i would like to be in. oh and i havent touched anything yet


----------



## Dipster (Jul 21, 2009)

MXD said:


> Years and years.
> 
> I've been training 3 now.
> 
> A 2 stone lean gain is at least 3 yrs imo..


Have to agree at least 3 years to gain two stone of muscle.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in a similar boat mate i'm 21 about 81kg and i've been training for a year and a bit i'm hoping to get upto about 85 - 90 kg

How m,any weight gainers do you drink daily?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

forget weight gainers, waste of money. post up your diet and see if we can help from there.

if you want to make your own weight gainer its much cheaper, just have say 2scoops whey, 100g oats, and spoon of peanut butter


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats one of my problems i wouldn't say i'm a hard gainer but i find it hard to physically eat all i need to get bigger. I don't really have a strict diet as such i just try to eat atleast 4 times a day and eat as much lean meat as i can


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im a hard gainer. and i suffered from IBS and ulcerative colitis for the first few years of me working out (from 16-19ish), i could barely eat. you just got to try and eat more and more and your body will get used to it, when i dont eat for a couple hours i get hungry.

whats your diet look like right now? ie an average breakdown

meal 1

meal 2

meal 3

pwo etc etc


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Its taken me 7 years hard training and eating and 1 year of gear to achieve a lean 18 stone at 6ft 4. Patience and consistency gets you there. Im only 26 so in another 10 years I should be looking ok :thumbup1:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> im a hard gainer. and i suffered from IBS and ulcerative colitis for the first few years of me working out (from 16-19ish), i could barely eat. you just got to try and eat more and more and your body will get used to it, when i dont eat for a couple hours i get hungry.
> 
> whats your diet look like right now? ie an average breakdown
> 
> ...


Meal 1 is usually just some cereal with semi skimmed milk

Meal 2 Is either couple of sandwiches or chicken legs/thighs with crisps

Meal 3 Ranges from chicken and pasta to fish

Then on training days i have 3 promax no explode and i'm using nitrix


----------



## Witte paard (Jul 22, 2009)

big or at least decent and quality takes few years at least 3 imo.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

2 weeks!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol dependes on genetics im 22 yrs 5'5ft and 14.7stn and 18.4 inch arms at my biggest training since i was 17-18ish i will never be big enough tho so for me its the rest of my life!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sim6 said:


> Meal 1 is usually just some cereal with semi skimmed milk
> 
> Meal 2 Is either couple of sandwiches or chicken legs/thighs with crisps
> 
> ...


dont waste money on stuff like promax, just get your protein in bulk from myprotein or bulkpowders etc. much cheapr and get much much more for your money. also you can then add protein to anything, cereal, or just addition to meals.

diet doesnt look very good, head over into the diet section and look at some of the bulking diets on there.

id say 5-6 meals each with a carb and protein source, then could add in a couple protein drinks with carbs a day, one in the morning and one pwo.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate i'll take comments on board


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Are you insane dom,hardgainer?average?your nearly 18 stone natural ffs.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Are you insane dom,hardgainer?average?your nearly 18 stone *natural ffs*.


 I feel your pain mate, it disgusts me too.


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

god if i was under 14stone i would ask my wife to admit me into hospital. apart from when i was fat as **** my highest while having a BF under 15% and without any gear was 19st 5 and hit 21st 4 with gear and i only just considered myself to be Big.

i am now 14stone 7 and got a month or so left of cutting to get myself down to 12-13% BF then going to start bulking again.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Are you insane dom,hardgainer?average?your nearly 18 stone natural ffs.


mate i put my heart into it, you can see by how i eat and train. believe me i have ****e genetics. wish i had better ones!!! when i start gear it will be interesting :thumb:


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 15, 2009)

BillC said:


> to get alpha sized, about 5 -10 years (plus shed loads of aas), to get to that 'I bet he's on steroids' look about 2 years(natty), there are exceptions to the rules, but they are exceptions.
> 
> edit: to get from 12 -14 stone depends on how tall you are and how much you can eat.


So take steroids to get to that 'i bet he's on steroids look'


----------

